# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  pine sleepers vers hardwood sleepers

## Reiner

I did some research on the web yesterday about retaining walls. I have found two articles which stated that today's pine sleepers last double as long a hardwood.
I have a hard time believing that. Are they right in saying that?
cheers
Reiner

----------


## cherub65

As long as all cuts are treated in accordance with specifications that is true, (buy quality timber also)
Have pulled down many hardwood sleeper walls with termite  or dry rot damage, while only a hand full off treated pine walls either due to poor workmanship or owner simply didn't like the look of them

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

CCA treated pine is guaranted for 40 years from memory...I wouldn't go that far I would say a good 20 years if they have all cuts treated as stated above. The life would also be governed by how damp they are, IE good drainage behind the wall will help. 
If you have equal conditions and you are using class 1 durability hardwood I recon you will get the same life out of them -UNLESS the area is prone to termite. 
So unless your in a termite infested area which one would I choose?.....if your access is good and your back is OK....HW because they look better and better for the environment, but man are the heavy and hard to cut!!!! 
TP is soooo much easier, and takes a stain so they can look OK as well, and your back will thank you for it.

----------

